

Open your terminal and type: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl - pistoriusp

Open your terminal and type: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
======
chr
Try pasting telnet://towel.blinkenlights.nl into the location field of your
browser.

------
froo
Just for a little backstory to the guys who created this.. they've also made:

A bender beer brewing kit

<http://www.asciimation.co.nz/bender/>

and the "jet powered beer cooler"

<http://asciimation.co.nz/beer/>

------
vorador
This must require an unbelievable amount of patience.

------
tvon
Kind of makes me want to play a MUD

------
asimjalis
Nice.

